# Giant Cadex CFM 3



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked this up a few days ago, rides really well actually, kind of suprised me. It has an upgraded SRAM X9 groupset with Mavic 221's laced to Deore XT hubs (with Tioga Psycho on the rear and a Kenda on the front). Zoom stem, SR seat post, WTB saddle, Giant fork, and an Axiom rack. Enjoy!


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No wrist pain?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

taint wrist pain! Lets get glued!


----------



## concordino (Mar 6, 2012)

From a CADEX fan, that is a nice score.


----------

